# 10.3.9 et ipod Nano 4gb



## linfographiste (23 Décembre 2007)

bonjour
Un élan d'inquietude me gagne!!!!! :s

Est-il vrai que je ne saurai pas utiliser mon nouvel ipod nana sur mon powerbook si il reste en panther?????
dites moi que c'est faux ou alors mon retour au baladeur de la pomme se fera de manière bcp moins agréable!!!!!!!!!! et je trouverais cela aberrant!


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2007)

une simple  recherche en archive
et hop la réponse sur les compatibilités
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=197566


----------



## Paski.pne (23 Décembre 2007)

Ben, c'est écrit sur le site d'Apple :
http://www.apple.com/fr/ipodnano/specs.html



> *Configuration requise - Mac*
> - Ordinateur Mac doté d'un port USB 2.0
> - *Mac OS X 10.4.8 ou version ultérieure*
> - iTunes 7.4 ou version ultérieure5



C'est quoi ton modèle de PowerBook ?
Tu devrais pouvoir installer dessus Tiger (10.4) et trouver des disques d'installation sur le marché de l'occasion. Juste vérifier qu'il s'agit de versions universelles (disques noirs) et non affectés à une machine (disque gris). Et passer de Panther à Tiger n'est pas un mal. De nombreux logiciels requièrent dorénavant au minimum Tiger. Passer à Tiger c'est offrir un peu plus de longévité à ton Mac


----------



## linfographiste (23 Décembre 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Ben, c'est écrit sur le site d'Apple :
> http://www.apple.com/fr/ipodnano/specs.html
> 
> 
> ...




merci a vous pour ces réponses...donc malheureusement cela se confirme!

je trouve cela honteux!


mais effectivement c'est l'occasion a saisir pour passer sous tiger!
par contre je ne sais pas où trouver un version d'occasion. J'ai un ami qui a le même powerbook G4 en 15,2pouces mais en 1,5ghz (le mien est un 1,25ghz) qui est équipé de tiger puis-je l'installer sur le mien ou me faut-il obligatoirement une version universelle?
merci d'avance...
ps: j'aimerais trouver une reponse rapidement mon ipod c le cadeau que je me fait pour noël et si je ne sais pas le brancher sur mon mac cela me rendra mon noel bcp bcp moins agréable!


----------



## Paski.pne (23 Décembre 2007)

linfographiste a dit:


> par contre je ne sais pas où trouver un version d'occasion.


ebay, par exemple. Mais il faut être vigilant et bien communiquer avec le vendeur pour s'assurer qu'il s'agit bien d'une version boîte (universelle).

Pour info, ton PowerBook supporte parfaitement Leopard (129 &#8364, si jamais tu es intéressé.


linfographiste a dit:


> J'ai un ami qui a le même powerbook G4 en 15,2pouces mais en 1,5ghz (le mien est un 1,25ghz) qui est équipé de tiger puis-je l'installer sur le mien ou me faut-il obligatoirement une version universelle?


1 - J'ignore si la version sera compatible (ce n'est pas dit même si les deux machines sont proches)
2 - Cela est de toute façon illégal. La licence de Tiger de ton pote est liée à sa machine.


----------



## linfographiste (23 Décembre 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> ebay, par exemple. Mais il faut être vigilant et bien communiquer avec le vendeur our s'assurer qu'il s'agit bien d'une version boîte (universelle).
> 
> Pour info, ton PowerBook supporte parfaitement Leopard (129 ), si jamais tu es intéressé.
> 
> ...



merci pour ces reponses rapides! je l'ai vmt mais vmt mauvaise contre la pomme...ils ont de la chance que les autres ont sorti une daube (vista) pcq ils accumulent les grosse bourde chez apple pour le moment (et pourtant je suis un mac addict depuis 5ans)

sinon oui je sais que cela n'est pas légal mais cela pose-t-il probleme? pourrais-je faire mes mises a jours qd meme? vu qu'il n'y a pas de serial a l'installation?


----------



## Paski.pne (23 Décembre 2007)

linfographiste a dit:


> sinon oui je sais que cela n'est pas légal mais cela pose-t-il probleme? pourrais-je faire mes mises a jours qd meme? vu qu'il n'y a pas de serial a l'installation?


Honnêtement, j'ignore si ça s'installera dans ton cas précis et tu crois que, vu la charte MacGé, si je le savais je répondrais à la question    

Tu es libre de faire ce que tu veux  mais ne le clame pas sur ce forum même si je comprends ta colère vis-à-vis d'Apple dans ce cas précis


----------



## linfographiste (23 Décembre 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Honnêtement, j'ignore si ça s'installera dans ton cas précis et tu crois que, vu la charte MacGé, si je le savais je répondrais à la question
> 
> Tu es libre de faire ce que tu veux  mais ne le clame pas sur ce forum même si je comprends ta colère vis-à-vis d'Apple dans ce cas précis




merci qd meme... je ne pensais pas passer pour qqu de malhonnete en posant cette question...
je parle ici uniquement en dépannage histoire de palier aux abérations de apple!!!!


----------



## Paski.pne (23 Décembre 2007)

linfographiste a dit:


> merci qd meme... je ne pensais pas passer pour qqu de malhonnete en posant cette question...


Tu es sur un forum public, et tu dois comprendre que ce type de sujet peut porter préjudice au site. Même si la discussion peut paraître uniquement théorique. Je t'ai donc simplement signalé que le propos pouvait glisser sur une mauvaise pente


----------



## poupette83 (23 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,
Votre discussion m'a fait douter.
Avec un ipod Nano vieux d'un an, je suis sous X.3.9 mais iTunes 7.5 ? ?
C'est un problème d'après le tableau :

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=60971-fr

Je dois remettre iTunes 4.9 ? ? ...


----------



## Paski.pne (23 Décembre 2007)

poupette83 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Votre discussion m'a fait douter.
> Avec un ipod Nano vieux d'un an, je suis sous X.3.9 mais iTunes 7.5 ? ?
> C'est un problème d'après le tableau :
> ...


Le tableau n'indique que la configuration minimale nécessaire (et non maximale).

Ton iPod nano est certainement un deuxième génération (donc compatible 10.3 et 10.4). Et il supporte iTunes 7.4 et +
Le dernier nano (troisième génération) n'est lui compatible qu'avec 10.4 ou + (cf ton propre tableau)


----------



## poupette83 (23 Décembre 2007)

Ah  ouf !
merci
Comment connait-on la génération son ipod ?


----------



## Paski.pne (23 Décembre 2007)

poupette83 a dit:


> Ah  ouf !
> merci
> Comment connait-on la génération son ipod ?


Ben alors, on n'a pas les yeux en face des trous ???  
Sur la page que tu as mise en lien, tu as la réponse !  

Sur cette page, tu trouves ce lien-là :
Identification des différents modèles diPod


----------



## linfographiste (23 Décembre 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Tu es sur un forum public, et tu dois comprendre que ce type de sujet peut porter préjudice au site. Même si la discussion peut paraître uniquement théorique. Je t'ai donc simplement signalé que le propos pouvait glisser sur une mauvaise pente



pas de probleme...
Bon bin je vais contuner mes recherches ( sur ebay mais encore rien trouvé :s )
et j'ai cherché aussi une solution intermediaire sous la forme d'un plug-in ou autre mais malheureusement je n 'ai encore rien trouvé de ce coté non plus!!!

ma vision du mac tout-puissant est entrain de s'efilocher serieusement!!! a mon grand regret!


----------



## Paski.pne (23 Décembre 2007)

linfographiste a dit:


> pas de probleme...
> Bon bin je vais contuner mes recherches ( sur ebay mais encore rien trouvé :s )
> et j'ai cherché aussi une solution intermediaire sous la forme d'un plug-in ou autre mais malheureusement je n 'ai encore rien trouvé de ce coté non plus!!!


Je ne crois pas qu'un plug-in résolve le problème. Mais si tu trouves, poste-nous la solution 


linfographiste a dit:


> ma vision du mac tout-puissant est entrain de s'efilocher serieusement!!! a mon grand regret!


Il y a là une politique commerciale, certes, mais aussi le fait qu'Apple a toujours petit à petit abandonné le support de ses OS les plus anciens (devoir rendre un matériel nouveau compatible avec un OS ancien, c'est du boulot de développement en plus et Apple fait là des économies. Mais, il ne faut quand même pas oublier que dans le sens inverse (matériel ancien supportant un OS nouveau) apple mène une politique pas trop défavorable à l'utilisateur (par exemple la compatibilité de Leopard est assez large)). Dorénavant, Apple n'offre plus de support que pour Tiger et Leopard (avant la sortie de Leopard, c'était Panther et Tiger). Il n'y a là rien de nouveau dans la politique d'Apple. La seule nouveauté est que cette fois-ci, tu en pâtis.


----------



## poupette83 (23 Décembre 2007)

Moi perso, j'ai trouvé le système 10.3.9 sympa...
Si je change pour le 10.5  tous mes logiciels de travail sont a changer...
$$+ = FFFF
aussi quand ça tourne, pourquoi changer ? ?


----------



## Paski.pne (23 Décembre 2007)

poupette83 a dit:


> Moi perso, j'ai trouvé le système 10.3.9 sympa...
> Si je change pour le 10.5  tous mes logiciels de travail sont a changer...
> $$+&#8364;&#8364; = FFFF
> aussi quand ça tourne, pourquoi changer ? ?


Certes, mais le soucis pour *linfographiste*, c'est que là ça ne fonctionne pas. L'iPod nano qu'il souhaite avoir (dernière génération) l'oblige à passer à une version supérieure de l'OS pour pouvoir l'employer.

Tu es dans un cas différent, ton nano est d'une génération antérieure et ce matériel n'exige pas une version supérieure à 10.3.9 comme configuration minimale.


----------



## linfographiste (23 Décembre 2007)

tu resume relativement bien mon probleme...

J'aimerais rester sous panther egalement. Pourquoi? simplement pcq mon ordi est on ne peut plus stable comme ça! tout mes soft de graphisme et d'images focntionnent très bien sous panther! mon seul probleme actuellement est l'ipod.

je suis d'accord aussi que apple doit evoluer et délaisser ses anciens os mais il me semble qu'enormement de gens tournent encore avec panther. 
Pour moi la demarche est uniquement commerciale! je ne pense pas personnellement que cela represente un enorme boulot de pouvoir faire monter un ipod sur panther!
le seul et unique but ici est de te faire passer a une version plus recente et je trouve cela moyen!


----------



## Paski.pne (23 Décembre 2007)

linfographiste a dit:


> J'aimerais rester sous panther egalement. Pourquoi? simplement pcq mon ordi est on ne peut plus stable comme ça!


Tiger (car laissons de côté Leopard) est une version très stable de Mac OS X et tournera parfaitement sur ta machine. Pas d'inquiétude de ce côté.


linfographiste a dit:


> tout mes soft de graphisme et d'images focntionnent très bien sous panther! mon seul probleme actuellement est l'ipod.


Pour tes softs de graphisme, regarde la compatibilité avec l'OS. Généralement, ceux qui tournent sous Panther tournent également sous Tiger (avec Leopard, là par contre, c'est autre chose, il n'y a qu'à voir Adobe qui n'offre pas de support pour la suite CS2 sur Leopard)


linfographiste a dit:


> je suis d'accord aussi que apple doit evoluer et délaisser ses anciens os mais il me semble qu'enormement de gens tournent encore avec panther.
> Pour moi la demarche est uniquement commerciale! je ne pense pas personnellement que cela represente un enorme boulot de pouvoir faire monter un ipod sur panther!
> le seul et unique but ici est de te faire passer a une version plus recente et je trouve cela moyen!


Et oui, Apple est bien une société mercantile


----------



## divoli (23 Décembre 2007)

On peut voir les choses de différentes façons.

Tu fais un listing de tes softs les plus importants, et tu regardes s'ils sont compatibles avec OS 10.4 Tiger, directement ou via des mises-à-jour. Si oui, il ne te reste plus qu'à passer sur 10.4 (ce ne sont pas les DVD d'OS 10.4 qui manquent sur e-bay). 
OS 10.3 est considéré comme obsolète. De plus en plus de logiciels demanderont à terme au moins OS 10.4.x; avec cet OS tu sera tranquille pour au moins 2 ans.
Attention à la mémoire vive, il est préférable d'en avoir 512 Mo, voire plus selon tes besoins.

Ou alors, tu revends ton nano actuel, et tu en cherches un de l'ancienne génération. Tu devrais t'en tirer sans rien dépenser, tout en restant sur OS 10.3.


----------



## linfographiste (23 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> On peut voir les choses de différentes façons.
> 
> Tu fais un listing de tes softs les plus importants, et tu regardes s'ils sont compatibles avec OS 10.4 Tiger, directement ou via des mises-à-jour. Si oui, il ne te reste plus qu'à passer sur 10.4 (ce ne sont pas les DVD d'OS 10.4 qui manquent sur e-bay).
> OS 10.3 est considéré comme obsolète. De plus en plus de logiciels demanderont à terme au moins OS 10.4.x; avec cet OS tu sera tranquille pour au moins 2 ans.
> ...



merci aussi pour cette reponse...

malheureusement je n'ai pas trouvé bcp d'offre sur la baie pour des dvd de mac os...
Une version de leopard... je tente on verra...
quite a passer sur CS3 par la meme occasion...

Je me rend compte, apres recherche sur le net, que mon idée de vouloir rester sous Panther ne me sert à rien... autant passer a tiger voire leopard et ainsi eviter des soucis a l'avenir.


par contre pensez-vous qu'en faisant une clean install et en desactivant les soft mangeur de ressource (je pense au dock 3D) je pourrai travailler sans trop de soucis sous leopard? ainsi que faire tourner ma CS3???


----------



## Paski.pne (23 Décembre 2007)

linfographiste a dit:


> merci aussi pour cette reponse...
> 
> malheureusement je n'ai pas trouvé bcp d'offre sur la baie pour des dvd de mac os...
> Une version de leopard... je tente on verra...
> ...


J'ai vu une version correcte de Tiger sur ebay (attention, car j'ai vu aussi des gars qui vendent sans vergogne des DVD gris en prétendant qu'ils sont installables sur n'importe quelle machine ce qui est un mensonge, ce sont des DVD dédiés à une machine, donc gaffe !).
Si tu as un revendeur Apple près de chez toi, demande-lui toujours s'il n'a pas un Tiger oublié derrière les fagots.

Pour ce qui est de Leopard, deux choses :
1 - Cette version de l'OS est récente, donc j'ignore ce qu'il en est de sa stabilité (attendre peut-être la mise à jour 10.5.2 avant de l'installer)
2 - Éviter les achats sur ebay et ailleurs, ça semble bizarre de voir apparaître un OS aussi récent en occase. On remarque que certaines versions proposées sont en fait des versions de mises à jour qui requièrent la présence de 10.4 sur le disque pour être installées (et comme tu n'as pas 10.4, je te laisse deviner ta déception...)



linfographiste a dit:


> par contre pensez-vous qu'en faisant une clean install et en desactivant les soft mangeur de ressource (je pense au dock 3D) je pourrai travailler sans trop de soucis sous leopard? ainsi que faire tourner ma CS3???


Le vrai soucis, c'est la RAM, si tu as plus d'1 Go, ça devrait aller (en tout cas, ça ne devrait pas être pire qu'avec Panther, c'est une supposition pas une affirmation ) et pour la CS3, regarde la config minimale requise sur le site d'Adobe.


----------



## linfographiste (23 Décembre 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> J'ai vu une version correcte de Tiger sur ebay (attention, car j'ai vu aussi des gars qui vendent sans vergogne des DVD gris en prétendant qu'ils sont installables sur n'importe quelle machine ce qui est un mensonge, ce sont des DVD dédiés à une machine, donc gaffe !).
> Si tu as un revendeur Apple près de chez toi, demande-lui toujours s'il n'a pas un Tiger oublié derrière les fagots.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de Leopard, deux choses :
> ...





merci bcp tu m'es d'une grande utilité! mon ordi ne me sert que comme outil et dés qu'un probleme se pose je suis peerdu 

je vias donc verifier l'annonce sur la baie (si je savais comment utiliser les mp sur ce forum je t'aurais envoyer le lien) pour etre sur!
et faire mes vérifications pour CS3...


----------



## Paski.pne (23 Décembre 2007)

linfographiste a dit:


> je vias donc verifier l'annonce sur la baie (si je savais comment utiliser les mp sur ce forum je t'aurais envoyer le lien) pour etre sur!


Clique sur mon pseudo et la chevillette cherra


----------



## linfographiste (23 Décembre 2007)

c'est magique!! 
(j'essaye de tout prendre avec le sourire mais ca devient dur la)


Paski.pne a dit:


> Clique sur mon pseudo et la chevillette cherra


----------



## divoli (23 Décembre 2007)

Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit une bonne idée de passer à Leopard dans ton cas.

Primo, il va falloir acheter Leopard au tarif habituel (soit 129 euros); je me méfierais des DVD de Leopard vendus sur e-bay. Autant acheter du neuf.

Deuxio, il va falloir rajouter un max de ram.

Tertio, passer de Panther à Leopard risque d'être assez violent niveau compatibilité des logiciels tierces. Beaucoup ne seront plus du tout compatibles. Et d'autres le seront à condition de remettre la main au portefeuille.

Finalement, tout cela risque de revenir fort cher, pour un résultat fort discutable.

Migrer vers Tiger me semble plus prudent, et à mon avis plus judicieux.


----------



## Paski.pne (23 Décembre 2007)

C'est une mesure de prudence que je ne peux qu'approuver


----------



## linfographiste (23 Décembre 2007)

ok merci 
je laisse tomber l'idée de léopard et vais me diriger vers Tiger...


allez zou on reprend les recherche 
(allez vers une solution me redonne un mini peu le sourire qd meme)


----------



## divoli (23 Décembre 2007)

Oui. Surtout qu'au départ, tu cherchais juste à pouvoir utiliser ton iPod nano...


----------



## linfographiste (23 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Oui. Surtout qu'au départ, tu cherchais juste à pouvoir utiliser ton iPod nano...



c'est toujours le but  mais bon quite a faire une update autant qu'elle soit la plus appropriée possible hein


----------



## divoli (23 Décembre 2007)

Je t'ai envoyé un mp.

Il y a différentes offres sur e-bay, mais il faut essayer différents intitulés dans le moteur de recherche.


----------



## linfographiste (23 Décembre 2007)

merci bcp c'est super sympa...
je regarde en meme tps si je trouve pas un soft ou un plug-in pour "débloquer" le fait de ne pas savoir monter l'ipod (solution software de la pomme donc ca doit etre possible) 
mais bon tiger sera qd meme pas mal pour ma betailliere


----------

